# windicator



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Is this a good revolver for the money the gun shop i go to has one but dont know if i should get it. Need some help with this one :watching:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

crinko said:


> Is this a good revolver for the money...


Well let's see.

If the price is $50, and it's NIB, than yes. I'd say it's a good revolver for the $$.

If the price is $500, and it's rusted shut, than I would suggest that you pass on it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It seems like 250-300 (According to some I found on gunbroker) is the going price for them new


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

They are a good looking firearm in my opinion but do not reveiw very well at all from what I have read. Good concept and design but apparently execution is/was lacking. Ruger or Smith much better bet.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

attractive price, but overall not worth it


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cabelas near me has it for 300 right now. Im also interested in it, anyone here maybe have some experience with it? Looks like a really nice revolver, Six-round, .357 Magnum/.38 Special+P.


----------



## The Tomcat (May 9, 2010)

I carried one for about a year. Very good shooter. Very comfortable. I never had a problem with the finish and I carried it in MS all year long and I'm a sweater. If I didn't already have a few 38's I would get another.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I had one and on the third cylinder shooting it failed and locked up, it was to be a CCW if reliable. Retailer returned it for repair and I traded it off, because a friend had same problem and he didn't buy in same state. So we both decided it wasn't worth the $$$ saved over a S&W when our life or loved ones life would depend on it working.


----------

